# From Singapore to become a Freemason



## NGeorge (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear all,

I would like to become a Freemason and I am from Singapore.

Here in SG, there are many lodges, but I do not know anyone who is a FM. Kindly advice how I should approach.

Thanks.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 21, 2017)

The most simple thing to do would be call your Grand Lodge or the Blue lodge of your choice. They will tell you what you need to do. Good luck.


----------



## NGeorge (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for reply.
But is it possible for me to become a FM member of the lodge within due course of time, even if I do not know any active FM? Bcos I read that there should be sponsors required. Kindly advise. Thanks.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 21, 2017)

NGeorge said:


> Thanks for reply.
> But is it possible for me to become a FM member of the lodge within due course of time, even if I do not know any active FM? Bcos I read that there should be sponsors required. Kindly advise. Thanks.



I would say that the below link may have some information. The best thing to do is to go to that lodge, speak to the members and express your interest. Every state or country is different so it can range from desperately needing members to very difficult to gain entrance.

http://www.centenary7629.com/freemasonry-in-singapore/lodges-in-singapore/


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2017)

NGeorge said:


> Thanks for reply.
> But is it possible for me to become a FM member of the lodge within due course of time, even if I do not know any active FM? Bcos I read that there should be sponsors required. Kindly advise. Thanks.



Yes. It's possible. As suggested, contact a local lodge and move forward from there...


----------



## NGeorge (May 25, 2018)

Happy to inform you that I was initiated as an Entered Apprentice Freemason on 14-Apr-2018 at The Zetland in The East Lodge No. 508 E.C. which is the oldest lodge in the region like 173 year old.

Excited to be part of the craft and brotherhood.

Thank you for all your support and guidance. Looking forward to my journey.

With brotherly love


----------



## Bloke (May 25, 2018)

NGeorge said:


> Happy to inform you that I was initiated as an Entered Apprentice Freemason on 14-Apr-2018 at The Zetland in The East Lodge No. 508 E.C. which is the oldest lodge in the region like 173 year old.
> 
> Excited to be part of the craft and brotherhood.
> 
> ...


That's very cool. Congratulations Brother and lovely to be a member of such a historically important lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 26, 2018)

Congratulations Brother! I am very happy for you.


----------



## dfreybur (May 27, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## David612 (May 28, 2018)

Congratulations on your entry to our fantastic brotherhood


----------



## Mike Martin (May 30, 2018)

NGeorge said:


> Happy to inform you that I was initiated as an Entered Apprentice Freemason on 14-Apr-2018 at The Zetland in The East Lodge No. 508 E.C. which is the oldest lodge in the region like 173 year old.




Welcome to the United Grand Lodge of England Bro. George.

Fraternal regards,


----------



## tldubb (May 31, 2018)

Welcome good Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Rafhael Marsigli (Jun 4, 2018)

NGeorge said:


> Happy to inform you that I was initiated as an Entered Apprentice Freemason on 14-Apr-2018 at The Zetland in The East Lodge No. 508 E.C. which is the oldest lodge in the region like 173 year old...



I'm very happy for you and thanks for your perseverance. Welcome, brother.


----------

